
The FBI has asked Apple to help unlock the Florida gunman’s iPhones - theBashShell
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/615017/the-fbi-has-asked-apple-to-help-unlock-the-florida-gunmans-iphones/
======
HomeDeLaPot
Awesome, I've been thinking about getting an iPhone. William Barr can go soak
his head.

